# Moveslink2 Stopped working after Windows Fall Creator's Update



## LightningRacer

Does anyone else have this problem? After the Windows update (OS Build 16299.19), Moveslink2 no longer works for me. When I plugged in my Ambit 3 Peak, the computer, instead of starting up Movelink2, recognized it as "Ambit" and proceeded to do the same kind of thing that it might do if you use a new thumbdrive or external drive for the first time. Now, when I plug in the watch, it makes the connection sound, but doesn't start Moveslink2 or anything else. As usual, there's nothing under My Computer either, where an external drive might show up. If I start Moveslink2 manually, I see it in the task bar for a few seconds, and then it disappears/shuts down on it's own. I have uninstalled Moveslink2 and reinstalled it, but that did not help either.

I'm resorting to starting up my old laptop with Windows 7 to connect the watch. I'd like to use my main computer (Surface Pro 3). Can anyone help? I've reported the problem to Microsoft, but probably won't get a response. Should probably report it to Suunto.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Try to re-boot the computer and then after re-boot first manually open Moveslink 2 then connect the watch to the computer. Do you get this to work?


----------



## LightningRacer

Thanks. That does work. Funny that I've rebooted the computer several times since the update, but never tried starting Moveslink2 first before connecting the watch.

What does this suggest in terms of who needs to fix things? Microsoft or Suunto?


----------



## tonig

LightningRacer said:


> Thanks. That does work. Funny that I've rebooted the computer several times since the update, but never tried starting Moveslink2 first before connecting the watch.
> 
> What does this suggest in terms of who needs to fix things? Microsoft or Suunto?


Since the Windows Fall Creatores Updates (Version 1709) moveslink2 stopped working on my PC. Reboot et al did not help. Till now I can not find any solution.

I wrote an email to suunto support and I wait for a replay.


----------



## udoh

Hi all together,

I got the same issue since Windows Fall Creator's Update, Suunto moveslink2 does not work at all and reboot did not change anything.

@tonig,
did you get an answer from Suunto?

thanks Udo


----------



## AmbitFinland

udoh said:


> Hi all together,
> 
> I got the same issue since Windows Fall Creator's Update, Suunto moveslink2 does not work at all and reboot did not change anything.
> 
> thanks Udo


Yup, same here.

Moveslink2 does not start. Also, Moveslink2 icon appears in the icon area at the bottom right corner, but disappears when mouse is moved on top of the icon.

I have Ambit 3 Vertical.


----------



## tonig

@udoh no, no answer from suunto yet.


----------



## robigit

I'm having the same exact problem on my Surface Pro 3 :-(


----------



## zdenal01

I have exactly he same problem with Fall Creator Update. No here described solution helped me 

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ows-fall/2ad850cf-91b8-48bb-9614-142bd47636a6.


----------



## LightningRacer

Joakim Agren said:


> Try to re-boot the computer and then after re-boot first manually open Moveslink 2 then connect the watch to the computer. Do you get this to work?


In Post #3, I said that this worked. It worked that one time, but it no longer works. After I was able to turn Moveslink2 on that one time, I just kept it on, instead of closing it after a download like I usually do. At some point it was no longer on, so I tried another restart, and then some more restarts. It no longer worked. Yesterday, Moveslink2 did turn on for me eventually and unexpectedly after trying many times. But I can't replicate that today. So it seems like just luck that it was able to turn on those two times since the update.

Like robigit, I'm using a Surface Pro 3.

I'm the person that started that answers.microsoft.com thread.

So back to using my Windows 7 laptop for downloads. I have a Windows phone, which doesn't have Suunto apps, so I can't upload using my phone.​


----------



## Joakim Agren

LightningRacer said:


> In Post #3, I said that this worked. It worked that one time, but it no longer works. After I was able to turn Moveslink2 on that one time, I just kept it on, instead of closing it after a download like I usually do. At some point it was no longer on, so I tried another restart, and then some more restarts. It no longer worked. Yesterday, Moveslink2 did turn on for me eventually and unexpectedly after trying many times. But I can't replicate that today. So it seems like just luck that it was able to turn on those two times since the update.
> 
> Like robigit, I'm using a Surface Pro 3.
> 
> I'm the person that started that answers.microsoft.com thread.
> 
> So back to using my Windows 7 laptop for downloads. I have a Windows phone, which doesn't have Suunto apps, so I can't upload using my phone.​


Apparently there is an issue with Moveslink 2 and the Creators fall update of Windows 10. Let's hope Suunto will fix this! In the meanwhile go to task manager and disable any instances of Moveslink running. Now go to the control panel and then find the place (Control panel> network and Internet> network connections ) in there right click your wifi or network adapter connection and select to deactivate it. Once deactivated manually open Moveslink 2 and then connect the watch. After the computer have recognized the watch activate the network adapter again and see if it will start to sync normally. Make sure the computer never goes to sleep anytime during the charging process.

Do this trick work for you?:think:


----------



## LightningRacer

Joakim Agren said:


> Apparently there is an issue with Moveslink 2 and the Creators fall update of Windows 10. Let's hope Suunto will fix this! In the meanwhile go to task manager and disable any instances of Moveslink running. Now go to the control panel and then find the place (Control panel> network and Internet> network connections ) in there right click your wifi or network adapter connection and select to deactivate it. Once deactivated manually open Moveslink 2 and then connect the watch. After the computer have recognized the watch activate the network adapter again and see if it will start to sync normally. Make sure the computer never goes to sleep anytime during the charging process.
> 
> Do this trick work for you?:think:


Yes, this actually works. Good workaround. I actually saw this suggestion on the answers.microsoft.com site several hours ago as something that was suggested by Suunto Support. They are supposedly working on the issue. I'm glad some others got through to Suunto Support (and probably their own employees noticed the issue) because I tried to use their support system and couldn't get through.


----------



## udoh

Hi all!

I am waiting for Suunto to fix this issue urgently, but there is silence all around.

Is there anything new on this?

Thanks Udoh


----------



## zdenal01

udoh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am waiting for Suunto to fix this issue urgently, but there is silence all around.
> 
> Is there anything new on this?
> 
> Thanks Udoh


1) Deactivate internet connection (in network connection control panel)
2) Manually start up Moveslink2 app
3) Connect the watch
4) After the watch is recognized, activate internet connection
5) Sync the watch with Movescount


----------



## udoh

zdenal01 said:


> 1) Deactivate internet connection (in network connection control panel)
> 2) Manually start up Moveslink2 app
> 3) Connect the watch
> 4) After the watch is recognized, activate internet connection
> 5) Sync the watch with Movescount


thanks I know that, but are you really satisfied with this cheap work around? 
There are many reasons not to deactivate the network connection on the machine where Moveslink is running.

I want suunto to fix this asap.


----------



## zdenal01

I usually sync my watch once a week/two weeks depending on my activity. As temporary solution till Suunto fix this issue, it's acceptable for me. 
In the end this temporary solution is better than no functionality at all.


----------



## udoh

Yes that might be acceptable.

The machine where I used to sync my watch has no display at all. And it is much effort to connect one.


----------



## TmanIsHere

I really hope Suunto is working on a fix. I know firmware updates usually takes a month or so, but the watch is almost unusable at the current state. You can't expect normal user to turn off Wifi to upload data on Movesliknk.


----------



## zdenal01

And still remains Movescount Android app for syncing 
It is quite slower, but fully functional.


----------



## RunningCat

Hi

Here is my solution for the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update and Moveslink2 problem.

I downloaded the latest non official Moveslink2 version 1.4.4 Build 209 from here (official Movescount link):
movescount-moveslink.s3.amazonaws.com/Moveslink2.zip

Unzipped the files to 
C:\Moveslink2

Started Moveslink2.exe in 
C:\Moveslink2\Application Files\Moveslink2_1_4_4_206

Connected the watch and it starts syncing. So far it worked every day without problems. Also worked with the watch connected before, but under Windows 10, my Ambit 2S seems to be connected and disconnected all the time. Maybe Windows 10 does handle HID devices differently.

Maybe that the ClickOnce Installer is the problem why MovesLink2 doesn't work as expected, but not sure.

I still have a normal installation of Moveslink2 via the "Setup.exe" installed and all moves are stored as usual under:
C:\Users\<Username>\AppData\Roaming\Suunto\Moveslink2

Gerold


----------



## tonig

since a few days suunto released a new version of moveslink2 (1.4.4) and with this version the synchronisation works perfect. 

* first I uninstalled moveslink2
* second I installed the new version

problem fixed


----------



## RunningCat

What build no do you have? The version from Movescount is still 1.4.4 Build 199 and exists since november 2016.


----------



## udoh

Anything new on that?
Is there any action at the Suunto workbench?

I am grievously disappointed and I am thinking about to look for an alternative device wich will surely not be from Suunto's.


----------



## tombishop

Anyone have any updates? Also, is there way to upload the data through the Sunnto ios app?


----------



## sparksd

Add me to the list of "not working after Fall Creator update".

Edit: Joakim's workaround in post #11 works for me. A pain, but it works.


----------



## sparksd

sparksd said:


> Add me to the list of "not working after Fall Creator update".
> 
> Edit: Joakim's workaround in post #11 works for me. A pain, but it works.


Following up on the workaround - it appears that the app keep working correctly after the workaround is used, i.e., I can reconnect the watch and it's recognized and updated. But you have to do the workaround after every PC restart. Another irritating aspect is that another bug in Moveslinks2 interferes with the PC's sleep function - Moveslink2 has to be closed down for sleep to work. This bug has been around for a long time - Suunto needs to get their S/W act together.


----------



## zdenal01

After some following Windows updates syncing is now working correctly through Moveslink2 (first run Moveslink2 app, then connect the watch). Watch is recognized automatically when connected via USB and is being synced.


----------



## sparksd

zdenal01 said:


> After some following Windows updates syncing is now working correctly through Moveslink2 (first run Moveslink2 app, then connect the watch). Watch is recognized automatically when connected via USB and is being synced.


Yeah, just started seeing this. And the order is important or it doesn't work (Moveslink2 crashes) The sleep issue is still there.


----------



## RunningCat

Sorry. I can not confirm that Moveslink is working now. I always watch the folder
"C:\Users\<Username>\AppData\Local\CrashDumps"
while starting Moveslink.

Same behavior after all Windows 10 1709 Updates as before:
First start of Moveslink after starting the PC and Moveslink crashed. After the first crash, I can start Moveslink without problems and sync my Ambit 3 Sport. I can repeat this any many times I want. Moveslink does not crash anymore. But after a new restart of the PC and starting the first time Moveslink again, the program will crash.

Allways after starting the PC and the first start of Moveslink it will crash. At least on my (old) PC iCore3 2ndGen with Windows 10 Version 1709 64-Bit Home Edition. This is why I think that something is not correctly initialized. And it's not a Moveslink problem I think. Windows 10 Version 1709 came with a new Dot Net Version 4.7.1 and here seems to be the problem for me. Unfortenatly since Windows 8 you can not uninstall the DotNet Framework anymore and install an older version. So it's not possible to test it with an older version. Ok, maybe you can overwrite all files manually but never tested.

Only the GUI of Moveslink is a DotNet program and a friend of mine has written his own GUI in Delphi (but uses all other original files from Moveslink). Actually he wrote it for LINUX and it's running using WINE, but it works fine under Windows 10 Version 1709. It never crashed and it's syncing my watch. And this too let me think that's only a DotNet problem.


----------



## sparksd

sparksd said:


> Yeah, just started seeing this. And the order is important or it doesn't work (Moveslink2 crashes) The sleep issue is still there.


Failure behavior is back - workaround of enabling Moveslink2 with network adapter disabled works (re-enable adapter right after Moveslink2 starts).


----------



## udoh

What kind of change do you expect, if there was no change in the software?

I will change my shopping behavior and stop buying Suunto watches at all.


----------



## sparksd

udoh said:


> What kind of change do you expect, if there was no change in the software?
> 
> I will change my shopping behavior and stop buying Suunto watches at all.


If you're responding to me, I did have a s/w change (Windows side).


----------



## th3oretiker

Finally...



> *Moveslink2 Release notes*
> 
> *Version 1.5.0 (K-lib 2.4.89)*
> 
> 
> This update improves Windows-specific performance reliability.


----------



## sparksd

th3oretiker said:


> Finally...


Really. Appears to be fine now on my PC.

Edit - problem with Moveslink2 with Sleep mode (awakening a sleeping PC) is still there.


----------



## udoh

Yes after three month it seems to be fixed!


----------



## TmanIsHere

Seriously, can't believe it took this long for a such a major bug.


----------



## jimjmck

Is the latest Moveslink2 working for people on Windows10? When I try to install it, I get a messge stating that the application couln't be started and it doesn't get installed.


----------

